

How We’re Handling VAT at Gumroad - sahillavingia
http://blog.gumroad.com/post/110080508463/vat

======
saurik
The law has always been (since like 2001 or whatever, when VOES was put into
place) that cpanies outside the EU were required to pay VAT to the location of
each customer.

